
You Can’t Dig Upwards (2014) - telotortium
https://www.evanmiller.org/you-cant-dig-upwards.html
======
dekhn
this is a weird article. I learned stick on a Miata. Here's how it went: I
didn't know how to drive stick. Somebody described the principle, gave me the
keys to a miata, I hopped in, and immediately drove around SF, including
hills. I proceeded to buy a miata, and put over 100K miles on it, never had
any problems with the clutch. Dumped a huge amount of strain on it and the
transmission (stop and go in SF, engine braking etc) without problems.

The analogy would have worked better with a car that didn't have an amazingly
nice clutch like the miata. and knowing how a clutch and transmission works
has made no difference in me driving automatic cars effectively.

